# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الشيخ أبو محمد عبد الوهاب بن عبد العزيز الزيد

## محمد طه شعبان

فهو الشيخ أبو محمد عبد الوهاب بن عبد العزيز الزيد تتلمذ على يدي سماحة الشيخين الجليلين/عبد العزيز بن باز -رحمه الله تعالى- وعبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن جبرين -حفظه الله تعالى-، وقد ابتدأ الطلب عليهما بداية عام 1405هـ وقد استفاد منهما تأصيلا علميا متينا، فقد استفاد من الإمام ابن باز في علم الحديث وفقهه وبالأخص في علل المتون -كما بينه الشيخ عبد الوهاب في نبذته هذه عن شيخه- وعلى إثر ذلك استطاع البحث والنظر في كتب الأئمة المتقدمين من أهل الحديث، أما شيخه العلامة عبد الله بن جبرين فقد استفاد منه في الأصول والفقه وبخاصة فقه الاختلاف، واستفاد منهما في الاعتقاد والعلوم الأخرى.


هذا والشيخ عبد الوهاب من أوائل من تعرف على مناهج أئمة الحديث المتقدمين في أثناء طلبه على الشيخين وبالخصوص شيخه ابن باز الذي من منهجه نقد المتون أو الأسانيد إذا وجد فيها علة توجب ذلك. كما بينه الشيخ عبد الوهاب باختصار في هذه النبذة. إلا أنه لم يجد من يذاكره في معارف وعلوم الأئمة المتقدمين فحرص على البحث والدراسة فترة من الزمن على ذلك وأخبرني الشيخ عبد الوهاب أنه في ذلك الوقت لم يكن يذاكر بذلك سوى صاحبه، ورفيقه في الطلب على الشيخين وهو أبو إبراهيم عبد المجيد الوهيبي، وذات يوم أخبره أبو إبراهيم بأن أحد المشايخ يدرس الحديث على مناهج الأئمة المتقدمين، وهو الشيخ المحدث عبد الله السعد فتعرف عليه ووجد عنده ما لم يجده عند غيره -وكان الشيخ عبد الله من أوائل من أشهر الكلام في مناهج المتقدمين- فحصل للشيخ عبد الوهاب مع الشيخ عبد الله من الاستئناس في مناهج المتقدمين بما طمأنه من ظهور هذا المنهج وتقريره لطلبة العلم. وللشيخ عبد الوهاب في مناهج وأصول المتقدمين كتابات مختلفة نشر أشياء منها وترك أشياء كثيرة حتى يتسنى له إخراجها، وله قراءات فقد قرأ ودرس كتب العلل والسؤالات والتواريخ للأئمة الكبار كأحمد بن حنبل، وابن معين، وابن المديني وغيرهم وممن بعدهم. كالبخاري، وابن أبي حاتم، وابن حبان في كتبه الثلاثة (الثقات، والمجروحين، والمشاهير) فقرأ ولخص وعلق على كتب التواريخ كلها مما وقف عليه مما تقدم ذكره حتى استطاع فهم مناهجهم وتلخيصها وغير ذلك وله أبحاث ودراسة في الرواة المختلف فيهم جرحا وتعديلا فدرس أكثر من (50) خمسين راويا دراسة مستوفية للأقوال فيهم ودراسة ما أنكر من حديثهم وغير ذلك.


ومنهم عمرو بن شعيب، وشريك القاضي، وعبد الله بن لهيعة، والمسعودي، وسعيد بن أبي عروبة، وغيرهم. وله الكثير من الدراسات والأبحاث الحديثية والفقهية، إلا أن ما أعرفه عنه أنه لا يخرج كتابا أو بحثا إلا وقد مضى عليه قريبا من عشر سنوات أو نحوها حتى ينظر فيما يستجد ويحدث.


وكل ما يقرأه يحرص على كتابته بيده لحفظه وفهمه حتى إنه كتب مقدمة ابن أبي حاتم بيده ثلاث مرات. وأيضا فكل كتاب مسند يحرص على اقتناءه والاستفادة منه في دراساته السابقة أو في ما يستجد من أبحاث.
واستمر أبو محمد في بحثه ودراساته حتى هذا الوقت، ولم يخرج من أبحاثه ودراساته سوى كتابه الاستسقاء نظرا للحاجة لإخراجه. وما سيأتي بيانه.


أما الأصول والقواعد التي ثبتت لديه بالدراسة في علل الحديث والجرح والتعديل، ومسائل علوم الحديث فدرسها في درسه الذي ابتدأه في عام 1411هـ مع بعض طلبته لحين إخراجها بعد أن أكملت عقدين كاملين من الزمن. وستخرج هذه الدراسات والأبحاث قريبا إن شاء الله كما أخبرني بذلك.


وقد اطلعت على كتابه الكبير الذي اسماه «المغني في أسانيد وتراجم أهل السنة والحديث» وهو قيد الطبع وهو في (6) ستة مجلدات ابتداءه بمشايخه الذين أخذ عنهم العلم أو الإجازة ثم مشايخهم وهكذا إلى أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. وقد ذكر من المشايخ في المجلد الأول أكثر من (40) أربعين شيخا ممن درس عليهم أو أجازوه، ومنهم شيخه الإمام ابن باز -رحمه الله-، والشيخ العلامة ابن جبرين، والشيخ الأصولي ابن غديان، وأما من أجازه واستفاد منه من مشايخه، فمنهم:


الشيخ العلامة المسند المعمر الزاهد أحد أركان التوحيد الشيخ عبد العزيز بن صالح ابن مرشد -رحمه الله- المولود سنة 1313هـ، والمتوفى سنة 1417هـ وهو من أعلى أهل نجد إسنادا يروي مباشرة عن الشيخ العلامة سعد بن حمد بن عتيق، وهو يروي عن شيخه العلامة أحمد بن إبراهيم بن عيسى، وهو يروي عن العلامة عبد الرحمن بن حسن بن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب وهو قرأ وتتلمذ على جده وعلى تلاميذ جده شيخ الإسلام، وبإسناد شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب إلى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، وبإسناد شيخ الإسلام إلى الأئمة الستة بأسانيدهم إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.


ومنهم: العلامة الفقيه المسند الشيخ: عبد الله بن عبد العزيز بن عقيل -حفظه الله-، ومن أعلى أسانيده عن شيخه العلامة المعمر علي بن ناصر أبو وادي عن شيخه السيد نذير حسين الدهلوي، -رحمهم الله- بأسانيده.


ومنهم: الشيخ العلامة المحدث إسماعيل بن محمد الأنصاري -رحمه الله-، والشيخ حماد بن محمد الأنصاري -رحمه الله-، والشيخ أحمد بن يحيى النجمي، والشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله الزهراني، والشيخ سليمان بن سالم اللهيبي الحربي، والشيخ محمد الأمين بن عبد الله الهرري، والشيخ القاضي إسماعيل بن علي الأكوع، والشيخ رضاء الله بن محمد إدريس المباركفوري -رحمه الله-، والشيخ عبد المنان النورفوري، والشيخ أبو الأشبال أحمد بن خدا دين شاغف، والشيخ يحيى بن عثمان المدرس، والشيخ عبد الغني بن محمد علي الدقر -رحمه الله-، والشيخ القاضي محمد العتيق المالي، والشيخ شمس الدين بن محمد أشرف الأفغاني -رحمه الله-، والشيخ محمد الأمين بن عبد الله أبو خبزة، والشيخ صفي الرحمن بن عبد الله المباركفوري، والشيخ أحمد الله بن عبد القادر الفيروز فوري -رحمه الله، والشيخ بديع الدين شاه الراشدي السندي -رحمه الله-، والشيخ محمد يحيى بن نور الله الباكستاني، والشيخ عبد الرحمن بن عبد الجبار الفريوائي، والشيخ عاصم بن عبد الله القريوتي، والشيخ محمد ضياء الرحمن الأعظمي، والشيخ عبد الغفار حسن بن عبد الستار حسن الرحماني، والشيخ عبد الرؤوف الرحماني (خطيب الهند) -رحمه الله-، والشيخ محمد بن إسماعيل العمراني، والشيخ محمد أكبر الفاروقي الفريوائي، والشيخ عبد القادر الأرناؤوط، والشيخ زهير بن مصطفى الشاويش، والشيخ المقرئ بكري بن عبد المجيد الطرابيشي، والشيخ محمد حيات السندي، والشيخ حافظ برهان البخاري، والشيخ حمدي بن عبد المجيد السلفي، والشيخ ثناء الله بن عيسى خان المدني، والشيخ عبد الرحمن بن عبيد الله المباركفوري، والشيخ صبحي السامرائي، وغيرهم من المشايخ السلفيين.


وللشيخ عبد الوهاب مؤلفات كثيرة وأكثرها لم يطبع، ومما طبع منها:


1- الاستسقاء سننه وآدابه: وهذا الكتاب من الكتب النفيسة التي أبدع في تأليفها حيث أبان بالأدلة أحكام صلاة الاستسقاء بما لم يسبق إليه، وقد أخبرني أنه ألف أصل هذا الكتاب عام 1408هـ، ولم يطبعه إلا عام 1416هـ بعد طلب من بعض المشايخ وطلبة العلم. وهذا الكتاب رسمه على مناهج المتقدمين.


2- الأئمة الستة: وهذا الكتاب على صغر حجمه إلا أنه غني في بابه، ووضع له مقدمة في ستة أبواب مهمة نبه فيها على بابين مهمين وهما: معرفة طبقات الأصحاب التي يعرف به علل الحديث واختلاف الرواة واتفاقهم، وهذا الباب مما غفل عنه كثير من المشتغلين بعلم الحديث. وبالأخص (علل الحديث) .


والباب الآخر صنف فيه (20) عشرين ضابطا لإخراج الشيخين للرواة المتكلم فيهم، وهذا باب لا يستغني عنه طالب العلم.


وهذا الكتاب كما أعلم قد قرره عدد من الأساتذة على الطلبة في أقسام السنة والحديث في بعض الجامعات.


3- المنتخب من تقدمة المعرفة لكتاب الجرح والتعديل لابن أبي حاتم: وهذا الكتاب انتخبه الشيخ من كتاب الإمام ابن أبي حاتم الذي صنفه كتقدمة لكتابه الكبير الجرح والتعديل.


وللشيخ عبد الوهاب درس مع بعض الطلبة في الحديث وعلومه من العلل والجرح والتعديل ومناهج الأئمة ... ، وأسأل الله للشيخ أبي محمد عبد الوهاب الزيد التوفيق والسداد وجزاه الله خيرا بما كتبه وحرره في هذه النبذة التي بين يديكم وما هي إلا وفاء لشيخه الإمام ابن باز -رحمه الله- رحمة واسعة.


والحمد لله أولا وآخرا


وكتب
عبد الله بن ناجي المخلافي


غفر الله له ولوالديه وللمسلمين


المدينة المنورة بتاريخ 10/4/1425هـ.

----------

